# gentoo langsamer wie knoppix [solved]

## redflash

Hi,

habe Gentoo auf einem Notebook laufen. Das Problem ist, dass es lansamer reagiert als ein Knoppix von CD. Ohne hdparm wird die Festplatte nach jedem Zugriff sofort abgestellt. Wieso? Habe nie hdparm verwendet. Um etwas schneller zu werden habe ich mittels "hdparm -S 0 -B 255 /dev/hda" den Spindown und das Powermanagement abgestellt, was zwar etwas brachte aber der Rechner trotzdem noch träge ist. Ich habe diese Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/hdparm eingetragen und hdparm mit rc-update add immer gestartet. Dabei ist festzustellen, dass er anscheinend hdparm doch nicht richtig startet. Weiß jemand Rat?

Es ist einfach frustrierend mit einem 1,6 GHz Pentium M zu schaffen bei dem man nach jedem Programmstart erstmal Essen gehen kann.

kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r4

wm: kde-3.2.3Last edited by redflash on Mon Jan 10, 2005 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

Was genau ist denn langsam? Nur das Starten von Programmen unter Kde? Dann könnte es nämlich auch an was ganz anderem liegen: Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist das ja das gleiche Problem.

Wenn nicht: DMA-Modus der Platte ist an?

----------

## zworK

Wenn es nicht vielleicht nicht ganz das Problem trifft,

ich habe das Knoppix cloop file auf einer seperaten ext2 Partition um es direkt von Platte starten zu können (Rettungssystem).

Nach meinen Beobachtungen startet KDE von Knoppix bei mir ebenfalls etwas schneller als bei meinem Gentoo. Auch z.B. das Starten des Konquerors geht bei Knoppix subjektiv schneller von statten.  Ein Klick und er ist sofort da, quasi ein Wimpernschlag. Bei meiner Gentoo KDE hingegen schätze ich den Unterschied von wenigen ms auf max 1 Sekunde differenz.

Normalerweise arbeite ich mit Fluxbox, da mir aber komischerweise immer beim Arbeiten mit Openoffice der X-Server wegfriert   :Evil or Very Mad:   wechsel ich dann auf KDE.

Das ganze läuft ebenfalls auf einem Pentium-M 1.5 GHz.  Mein System ist auch (fast) so gut wie möglich optimiert.

Mit der Performance von meinem Gentoo bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ebenso mit der von KDE. Jedoch erklären kann ich mir den Performanceunterschied nicht.

----------

## redflash

dma ist aktiviert.

Auch steht in /etc/hosts der Rechnername.

Ein Domain habe ich garnicht angelegt.

----------

## redflash

Hier mal meine /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1  localhost

192.168.3.102  bubibomber.lan.de  bubibomber

```

----------

## Haldir

Schmeiß mal dien lan.de raus  :Wink: 

also test mal rein mit 192.168.3.102  bubibomber

(das wurd in dem verlinkten Thread vorgeschlagen)

----------

## redflash

Hatte ich vorher. Hat wie gesagt nichts gebracht. Darum dieser Thread.

----------

## Carlo

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Nach meinen Beobachtungen startet KDE von Knoppix bei mir ebenfalls etwas schneller als bei meinem Gentoo.

 

Hast Du da mal reingeguckt? Evtl. sind die Bibliotheken bei Knoppix auch prelinked. 

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Auch z.B. das Starten des Konquerors geht bei Knoppix subjektiv schneller von statten.

 

KDE kann so eingestellt werden, daß eine Konqueror-Instanz beim Start von KDE automatisch geladen wird und im Speicher verbleibt. Dann geht's  sehr fix mit der Darstellung.

----------

## redflash

Die Doku zu KDE habe ich gelesen. Die Tips auch ausprobiert. Alles ohne Erfolg. 

Konqueror wird bei mir nicht vorgeladen. Trotzdem ist es auf allen anderen Rechnern auf denen ich Gentoo mit KDE einsetze viel schneller. Es ist mindestens der Faktor 5. 

Danke schonmal für alle Hilfe.

----------

## zworK

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Hast Du da mal reingeguckt? Evtl. sind die Bibliotheken bei Knoppix auch prelinked. 
> 
> 

 

Jep, mein System ist auch prelinked.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> KDE kann so eingestellt werden, daß eine Konqueror-Instanz beim Start von KDE automatisch geladen wird und im Speicher verbleibt. Dann geht's  sehr fix mit der Darstellung.

 

Hab ich auch getestet, ohne Erfolg.

Da ich ja eh fast ausschließlich die Fluxbox einsetze stört es mich nicht nicht wirklich, find es nur merkwürdig.

Mal zum Problem. Ist deine Sprache eingestellt in der 

```
/etc/profile
```

also 

```
export LANG="de_DE"
```

 ?

Ein Studienkollege hatte das damals vergessen und der GDM sowie ICEWM liefen unerträglich langsam.

----------

## redflash

Hat keinen Effekt ob die Sprache drin steht oder nicht.

----------

## Turrican

Nur so ein Gedanke:

Wenn man mit schön vielen Optimierungen kompiliert (O3,...), dann werden die Binaries ja dementsprechend größer. Vielleicht ist Knoppix nur viel konservativer kompiliert und es ist in diesen Fällen deswegen schneller, weil es die kleineren Binaries einfach wesentlich schneller lädt.

----------

## Haldir

Naja selbst der Unterschied zwischen -Os und extremen Optimierungen ist von der Größe her vielleicht 50-75%, das erklärt nicht wirklich seinen extrem langsamem Start. bei zworK mags eine Möglichkeit sein.

----------

## zworK

UDMA ist aktiviert, prelink sowie nptl.

(KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1  :Wink:  )

Momentan hab ich nur die kdebase sowie libs und i18n installiert und so übersetzt :

```
-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

Ich denke nicht das KDE "zu scharf" optimiert wurde.

Es sieht fast so aus als würde auf meinem Gentoo die Konqueror Startseite jedesmal neu gerendert.

Da ich dabei bin mir Knoppix auf meine Bedürfnisse ein wenig anzupassen, werd ich mal schauen ob ich irgendwas über Optimierungen der Knoppix KDE in Erfahrung bringen kann.

----------

## ank666

Also wenn es nur um Konqueror geht, der kann auch per KDE Bordmitteln beschleunigt werden,

im Kontrollzentrum kann man "irgendwo" einstellen, das der Konqueror bereits beim KDE Start im Hintergrund geladen werden soll,

ala Explorer bei Windows.

----------

## zworK

nicht nur, hatte ich als Beispiel angegeben, auch der Start von KDE. Das Laden einer Konqueror Instanz in den Hintergrund hatten wir schon weiter oben   :Razz: 

Wie gesagt, ich bin eigentlich zufrieden, nur stichelt mich der Gedanke ein wenig das ein Linux von CD die KDE schneller startet als mein Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

@redflash

bertrifft das nur die KDE oder auch andere Windowmanager ? Vielleicht wäre die Kernelconfig interessant.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte auf meinem alten PC auch Gentoo und Knoppix, daß ich dann upgradet habe auf debian testing.

Debian lief (subjektiv) in allen Punkten schneller (nicht nur kde-Anwendungen). Aber ich nutze Gentoo nicht wegen der Geschwindigkeit (mit Prelink kannst Du da auch noch etwas herausholen) sondern wegen der einzigartig guten Konfurierbarkeit und der spitzenmäßigen und aufgrund der vielen Funktionen auch einzigartigen Softwareverwaltung. Ich habe auch schon apt (Debian) und rpm (Mandrake und RedHat) ausprobiert.

Mit den Einstellungen in der make.conf kannst Du zwar etwas machen, aber ich denke daß mit jeder Einstellung die man vornimmt einige Programme schneller und dafür andere langsamer laufen.

Vielleicht solltes Du bei den CFLAGS mal sehen, was der Hersteller Deines Prozessor empfiehlt. (Ich habe die von AMD für meinen Prozessor empohlenen)

----------

## redflash

Problem gelöst.

Ich habe letzte Woche auf KDE-3.3.2 gewechselt und auf nptl. Somit das ganze System neu kompiliert und jetzt funktioniert alles schnell und gut. Lag wohl am Kompilieren. Alle anderen Konfigs habe ich übernommen.

----------

## ank666

@flammenflitzer

Hatte bei mir noch nie Debian installiert, aber kann man lt. deiner Aussage festhalten, 

willst du einen schnellen Desktop (xorg + kde) dann nimm Debian?

Muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, die KDE Performance bei mir haut mich nicht aus den Socken, 

trotz gcc 3.4, nptl, prelinking...

----------

## amdunlock

woran liegt das, dass debian subjektiv schneller ist? das geht mir naemlich auch so, und das gefaellt mir gar nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> @flammenflitzer
> 
> Hatte bei mir noch nie Debian installiert, aber kann man lt. deiner Aussage festhalten, 
> 
> willst du einen schnellen Desktop (xorg + kde) dann nimm Debian?
> ...

 

Ich willmich da nicht festlegen. Ich habe vor Jahren mit RedHat angefangen. Habe dann gentoo ausprobiert, daß unter kde m.E. deutlich schneller lief.

Ja, also gegen Debian kann man nichts sagen. Läuft schnell und vor allem geht die Softwareinstallation schneller über die Bühne. Man kann allerdings nicht soviel verschiedenen Versionen Software mixen z.B. gibst auch nichts wie die USE flags. Auch die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten haben mich nicht überzeugt. Aber, wenn man eine pflegeleichte schnelle Distribution haben will, sollte man Debian nehmen, besonders, wenn man nicht allzuschnellen Internetzugang hat.

Fazit: Wenn ich nicht Gentoo nutzen würde, wäre Debian meine erste Wahl.

----------

